# Feederangeln



## ninja1 (1. August 2001)

Hi Leute, legt man eine feederrute genauso auf einen feederrutenhalter ab und beobachtet den biss am ruckeln der spitze,oder benutzt man da auch elektronische bissanzeiger, affenkletter und swinger?


----------



## Hunter (1. August 2001)

Hi ninja,Du erkennst bei der Feederrute den Biss genauso wie bei der Pickerrute, nämlich an Bewegungen der Spitze. Elektronische Bissanzeiger, Swinger und den ganzen Kram kannst Du hierbei getrost vergessen!Bau die Rute, mittels zweier Rutenhalter, parallel zum Ufer auf, so dass im besten Fall zwischen Rute und Schnur ein 90° Winkel entsteht.Viel Erfolg
und...

------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*****


----------



## Franky (2. August 2001)

Moin Hunter und Ninja,im Prinzip alles richtig, zumindest für stille Gewässer. Als Zusatz vielleicht noch; Rutenspitze zum Wasser, damit der Wind keinen großen Schnurbogen aufbauen kann. Für den Fluß muß man da ein wenig anders aufbauen.
Grundsätzlich sollte man die Rute flußabwärts parallel zum Ufer aufbauen, damit der SChnurbogen, der sich aufgrund der Strömung aufbaut, die Bißanzeige unterstützt und gleichzeitig dem Fisch einen kleinen Spielraum bietet. Der Winkel sollte über 90 ° liegen, ideal zwischen 120° und 135°.
Damit nicht zuviel Schnur im Wasser dem Strömungsdruck ausgesetzt wird, muß die Spitze hoch - nicht zu hoch, aber ein Stückchen eben doch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meine Rutenspitze ist ca. 3 m über der Wasserkante - dadurch bedingt, daß eine Steinschüttung an meiner Lieblingsstelle liegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Strand wird aber auch eher steil aufgebaut, so daß ca. 1,5- 2,0 m zwischen Sand und Rutenspitze liegen.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

